# SprutCAM7 4th axis program for CNC Dude.



## 09kevin (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi Jose,

Here is a SprutCAM program I did for the 4[SUP]th[/SUP]axis. The example part is 45 deg instead of 60 deg like your part but the principle is the same. I used contours for all the operations, The key is to select the“setup tab” in the operation then enter the angle you want to rotate the A axis in the“rotary axis” field (see attachment)

Let me know if this works for you or if you need any more assistance. This is my first try sending a zipped file so I hope it works. 

P.S. I really like the videos you posted!

 Kevin


View attachment SprutCAM7 4th axis example program.zip


----------

